# 5700 XT rig beginner question



## jollysoundcake123 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I've got my first GPU rig that I am setting up, and a few RX 5700 XT cards to go in it (rig can take up to 8, riserless).

I am using Windows 10 for this one. Someone recommended an older version of Andrenalin drivers so I got these downloaded (from 2020).

The rig seems ok and such, I've put my first GPU in, installed the drivers etc - the card was correctly recognized in the system as a 5700 XT 8GB and the Radeon software seemed to work fine with it (I didn't touch any default settings / tuning for the time being).

That was until I got me a Nicehash miner. On my first attempt, during the benchmarking the system crashed and then I had a 'Code 43' displaying in the device manager for the card. After some uninstalling / reinstalling / resetting I got it to a point that the system was happy with the card again and Radeon started recognizing the device again.

That said, I could not find the setting that lets you enable the 'Compute Mode' on the Advanced Settings tab (I believe the Radeon software may have updated itself which is not desirable in this case?).

I tried Nicehash miner again. During my second Nicehash miner run, the benchmarking process went a little better in that the system didn't immediately crash, but after around 5-10 mins the screen went blank and I could not get it back to life. The monitor is plugged to the VGA output on the rig itself rather than the 5700XT GPU btw.

Due to work, I had to switch the rig off and postpone further testing and set up until later this evening but I was wondering if anyone here who has experience with 5700 XT GPUs can give any advice in terms of what drivers / software to get, what process to follow, any troubleshooting pointers?

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## Blaylock (Jun 22, 2021)

I have a single 5700 XT in a mixed rig. Compute mode is no longer needed as the new AMD cards "auto" compute, so no need to set that anymore. I'm no longer on Windows 10 with that rig as it was a major struggle to find the best driver and then the whole overclocking with Wattman fiasco. 

I've switched to HiveOS and using driver 20.40 and it is running relatively flawlessly. I did do the VBios/power mod to maximize the hashrate/efficiency. 
Current settings:
Core: 1400
VDD: 770
Memory: 880
Fan: 75% (fixed)
Results:
Mh/s: 54.3
Core Temp: 46°
Mem Juct: 80°C
Power: 116W (reported)


----------



## jollysoundcake123 (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks Blaylock, I might need to look into HiveOS etc - was just hoping that to start with I might be able to relatively simply set something working on Windows then take it from there once I have a better grasp of things


----------



## Blaylock (Jun 22, 2021)

This is the video I used to get started in HiveOS. It is complete and step-by-step so Super N00b compatible.


----------



## jollysoundcake123 (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks, just downloading the stable gpu version 

Ok So I followed the guide, easy enough - put your settings in, the card flickered briefly at 33Mh/s then the miner crashed and rebooted. Happened twice.

When I change the GPU settings back to defaults I don't seem to be getting any hashrate and the miner keeps crashing / rebooting - symptoms of a broken GPU ? Anything that can be done?

Turns out that particular card might be the problem I think, put the next one I've got in (testing one GPU at a time for the time being) and that already hashes at over 50 Mh/s on default settings and hasn't started immediately crashing


----------



## Blaylock (Jun 23, 2021)

They're all 5700 XTs?


----------



## jollysoundcake123 (Jun 23, 2021)

Yup, I have 6, different brands but all 5700 XT - so far 2 are running fine and hashing at a decent rate. So turns out I wasn't doing anything too stupid after all, just happened to have started my GPU mining adventure with a dodgy card lol

Another issue (or not?) I seem to be having now is that no workers / data are showing up on ethermine. Does it need like 24 hours or something?

Nevermind, ethermine showing fine now - so that's that I guess. 5 GPUs seem fine and mining away, 1 seems broken


----------



## Zach_01 (Jul 2, 2021)

Have I missed it or you didn’t state the PSU of this mining rig?

I have 1 5700XT in 1 of my rigs at GPU 1250MHz/0.75V, VRAM 1840MHz, Fan 60%, GPU 48C, VRAM 80C, reported power 104W, 52.5MH/s

Keep in mind that this (reported by miner and drivers) power is the GPU alone and doesn’t account VRAM power or rest of the card. From my calculations the entire card draws about 130W.

I’m using Nanominer.


----------



## BMaster23 (May 12, 2022)

If you use teamredminer with R mode, 1000Mhz core clock @ 675mV, mem 900Mhz, you can get down to 65-70W in software, which is around 95-100W from the wall, which is awesome!

It works great, there is a YT guide how to do it, since it is still beta version of the miner:










Cheers


----------

